# BBS LM Replica Center Caps and Tires



## corruption (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, new here.
I hope someone hasn't posted this already, but here is my question:
I was at Waterfest this past Sunday and i found a set of 19" Miro rims that are the BBS LM replicas for $900.00. I would like to know if anyone can tell me what size center caps i need for these rims? Here are the details of the rims:
Size 19"x8.5"
5x112
Offset 45MM
Centerbore 66.56MM
I have the H&R springs on my MK5 at the moment, 1.5" drop in the front and 2" drop in the rear. I would like to know if anyone can reccomend me some tires? Should i go 225 or 215?
Thank you all in advance for the help.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM Replica Center Caps and Tires (corruption)*

Do a search for BBS Centercaps nothing will be a good fit most people use the centercaps and get stickers done with the BBS logo. Thats what a lot of people do. 
You should be fine with 225's and that drop, 215's would work also but its a crazy amount of stretch and the ride is not so great.
I had 215's and and now have 225's which is a mild stretch and they do ride better. 


_Modified by MarkeeeVR6 at 5:07 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS LM Replica Center Caps and Tires (corruption)*

We'd recommend the 225/35-19 only as the smaller tire would be very likely to bubble due to the load. ET45 is a little aggressive for a 8.5" wheel for Mk5, so you may need a little fender lip roll and / or camber adjustment to make that work (especially with the drop). You'll also want to find a centering ring from 66 to 57.1 (nothing we can get unfortunately)
I'd have to know the diameter of the bore for the cap to see if we'd have a cap.



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:48 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## corruption (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: BBS LM Replica Center Caps and Tires ([email protected])*

Thanks. According to the specs of my rims would you be able to link me to your site with the proper tires for me? I just want to take a look, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS LM Replica Center Caps and Tires (corruption)*

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...8&y=9


----------

